# Whats your gas prices in your neck of the woods



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*OUR'S HAVE BEEN AROUND 2.89.9 . BUT LATELY BEEN CREEPING DOWN. TODAY ON THE WAY HOME AFTER CHURCH IT WAS DOWN TO 2.75.9 A GAL.







*


----------



## bar-d

Diesel prices here still around $3.00 a gallon.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Current prices from down the road....


----------



## wvcoyote

$2.79 reg,diesel about $3.00or alittle more here around where I live at.


----------



## hassell

Hate to reply, kind of a sore spot, $4.00 une gallon!! Glad I live 7 miles from the border.


----------



## ebbs

$2.56 a gallon at the right spots here. Lowest it's been since we moved out last November.


----------



## knapper

How about $3.34.9 a gal. diesel is $3.54.9 a gal. and a lot more when you are away from the major towns. From $5.00 a gal. on up in the bush.


----------



## youngdon

$2.68 for reg, $2.79 for diesel and dropping(knock on wood)


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> How about $3.34.9 a gal. diesel is $3.54.9 a gal. and a lot more when you are away from the major towns. From $5.00 a gal. on up in the bush.


Still isn to bad I see in Alaska, drive east and hit the north part of B.C., when I lived there , always had 45 gal drums in the truck, gas and groceries was always a killer!!


----------



## LoCountryHunter

$2.59 in Beaufort SC yesterday. $2.66 around my home town and been creeping down a little each day. It never ceases to amaze me how slow they come down but go up in a second.


----------



## On a call

Yesterday I paid $ 2.78 for diesel, but that was luck. Most of the places are about 2.89. I thought the oil spill was supposed to cause a rise in prices ??????


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> Hate to reply, kind of a sore spot, $4.00 une gallon!! Glad I live 7 miles from the border.


How far north is Creston ??


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> How far north is Creston ??


 7 miles north of Idaho border.


----------



## youngdon

The spill(leak) should have made prices go up, so should the stuff going on in Israel. Any threat of war in the middle-east has made prices rise substantially in short order.


----------



## On a call

You are right Don !!! That was my concern, but for some reason we have not felt the hit yet ?? Delay in supply ? This is the time of year here when prices tend to just jump because of demand anyhow.


----------



## On a call

hassell said:


> 7 miles north of Idaho border.


I was shocked at alot of the prices of things in Canada ?? I know there used to be the differance in the dollor ( exchange close to even now ) but now it seems like a differance in price in most everything. I noticed many things were double even three times the price of things here in the states. Fuel was an exception with prices only about 50% higher.

Honestly you guys either struggle or are paid more wage than we are...I could not get a straight answer from the guys up there on that issue. But either way I think we are all are in the same boat.


----------



## On a call

Sorry for getting off topic guys....guess I am one of those off colored chocolates in the box.


----------



## youngdon

Don't worry Brian, We'll be catching up as soon as our FREE healthcare kicks in.


----------



## Centex

Unleaded in Central Tx ranges from $2.49 to $2.79. Those are the range of prices that I saw today. Can and probably will change tomorrow since school is out for pretty much everyone in this neck of the woods. The next round of price increases will be coming soon in order to rape all the vacationers!!
Another reason to play close to home!

Centex


----------



## shakari

Think yourself bloody lucky.

Here in South Africa it's the equivalent of about US$6 a US gallon.

I was recently in Uganda where it was the equivalent of about US$9 a US gallon.

and in the UK, I'm told it's the equivalent of about US$10 or US$11 a US gallon.


----------



## youngdon

I for one do not like the gas prices here in the US, but at the same time I realize as you have said shakari that we are lucky. I recently had the pleasure of talking to a man from Germany, he wants a job here and does not want to go back ever. He tells me we have no idea how fortunate we are(sorry hassell) most europeans have a nearly impossible time trying to find affordable housing and taxes lets talk 50% of your income goes to taxes to pay for their government programs including healthcare. And the price of gas has been that way for a long time. I believe the demoncrats (yes I know I spelled it that way) would like to turn this country into yet another european state, and honestly they are winning the most recent battles on that front. Please excuse my rant, but I just got off the phone with a democrats democrat, MY Father.Geez You'd have thought that I would have had him trained by now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Thats why i live and love the good old usa!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Youngdon your Going to have to try and change him BY Nov 2nd--we need him--Maybe OBAMA will do it for you. One Bad A-- Mistake America------


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I for one do not like the gas prices here in the US, but at the same time I realize as you have said shakari that we are lucky. I recently had the pleasure of talking to a man from Germany, he wants a job here and does not want to go back ever. He tells me we have no idea how fortunate we are(sorry hassell) most europeans have a nearly impossible time trying to find affordable housing and taxes lets talk 50% of your income goes to taxes to pay for their government programs including healthcare. And the price of gas has been that way for a long time. I believe the demoncrats (yes I know I spelled it that way) would like to turn this country into yet another European state, and honestly they are winning the most recent battles on that front. Please excuse my rant, but I just got off the phone with a democrats democrat, MY Father.Geez You'd have thought that I would have had him trained by now.


 I can not, not reply; We are taxed higher than 99% of Europe, were 23 or 24 ranked on disposable incomes in the World, 30years ago, we are now #1 or #2. Can't say any more!!!


----------



## youngdon

I have never had the chance to talk to any Canadians about their taxes except on a very shallow level. I knew they were high but holy crap. What percentage of the average persons income ? If you don't mind me asking. And is the healthcare as bad (slow)as I hear.


----------



## yotecatslayer34

*2.65$ over here north of Austin =\*


----------



## ebbs

Just past through Eastern Colorado today and the entire state of Kansas. Looks like most prices are at $2.59-$2.69 or so.


----------



## LoCountryHunter

Its dropped from 2.66 a gallon to 2.51 this week in the Low Country of SC. I don't understand it with what the Obama Nation is doing to try and get it up?????


----------



## youngdon

I just paid $2.56 today to fill the wifes jeep.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Just back from town---270.9 thats the lowest its been here in awhile


----------



## hassell

$1.06 a litre last night, suppose to come down here, guess there making to much where its at!!


----------



## On a call

Ok guys...now is the time to buy an older tanker truck and filler up. Not sure how many thousand gallons they hold but...you watch it is time for the jump in price. I always thought that if I could buy gas before the jump...I would make more $$ than most any investment out there. Let see...5000 gallons at $ 2.50 a gallon that equals $ 12,500 and later this week or early next it will be back up to say...$ 2.85 a gallon. That is a savings or profit of $ 1750.00. Guess that is not enough to buy a tanker but over the course of a year there are what about 18 rises in prices ( once every 3 weeks ?? ) ?? If one could capitilize on that 18 x 1750.00 = 31,500 still does not seem worth the effort but. .....

I have always wonder how much it costs to make fuel ?? and what profit the by products of fuel making come to ?


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> I for one do not like the gas prices here in the US, but at the same time I realize as you have said shakari that we are lucky. I recently had the pleasure of talking to a man from Germany, he wants a job here and does not want to go back ever. He tells me we have no idea how fortunate we are(sorry hassell) most europeans have a nearly impossible time trying to find affordable housing and taxes lets talk 50% of your income goes to taxes to pay for their government programs including healthcare. And the price of gas has been that way for a long time. I believe the demoncrats (yes I know I spelled it that way) would like to turn this country into yet another european state, and honestly they are winning the most recent battles on that front. Please excuse my rant, but I just got off the phone with a democrats democrat, MY Father.Geez You'd have thought that I would have had him trained by now.


Don you are hitting the nail on the head square and fair. I am in full agreement with you. Not only are our older folks who want to be able to live in comfort and have health care it is our young who are being blinded and lied to and lead to think that socialism is the way of the furture. What A LIE the young are being fed and what A LIE the poor are being fed they just both want it easy and the older ( I almost fit in there ) feel they are owed.

So...what are we to do ?









A liberals promise.... I promise to give you everything you want at the expensive of everything you have. (







not my stuff )


----------



## On a call

Might I add.
Socialism's greatest lie is that it promises the people something for nothing, services and programs of all kind that will either be "free" or more affordable than the free market variety. But just like the ads promising you a free iPod or a chance to make millions from home while you yawn, socialism is not something for nothing, instead more often it's nothing for something.

I know I know....politics do not mix so...


----------



## gonefishn

$3.50 for gas and $3.57 for Diesel


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*ouch!!! 3.50 gal OURS went back up to 2.79.9 today--Up 10 cents Monday it'll come down a penny*


----------



## hassell

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *ouch!!! 3.50 gal OURS went back up to 2.79.9 today--Up 10 cents Monday it'll come down a penny*


 We pay 1.06 a litre, which is we'll say$4.10 US gal. I'd take $3.50 GAL.!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

double ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## battman1

Paid $2.68 for diesel the other day.


----------



## autumnrider

just filled up ----- $2.55.9 gal. here in north mississippi---was $2.43 late last week
diesel -- $2.85 gal


----------



## On a call

Here in lower Michigan diesel 2.89 is a normal right now saw it as high as 3.05 and low as 2.83.


----------



## youngdon

$2.81 for diesel today


----------



## hassell

Still $ 4.20 gal. here?


----------



## On a call

Hassell, tell you what I will bring that tanker up your way and you get a bunch of your neighbors lined up we will make a killing....hmm..do you have any neighbors ??


----------



## ebbs

On a call said:


> Hassell, tell you what I will bring that tanker up your way and you get a bunch of your neighbors lined up we will make a killing....hmm..do you have any neighbors ??


Hey I want in!


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Hassell, tell you what I will bring that tanker up your way and you get a bunch of your neighbors lined up we will make a killing....hmm..do you have any neighbors ??


 My neighbors are well trained, theres a truss company, chip trucking outfit within throwing distance, the town border is just across the highway. Its all taxes!!!


----------



## On a call

Yes that is because of your wonderful health care system, I am only guessing and that is what I have been told. I know before leaving North Dakota we filled up and ran on empty to get back into the states.

So do you have one of those 100 gallon tanks in the back of your truck. How does the deflating US $ help you guys out ? does it help your cost of living other wise.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Yes that is because of your wonderful health care system, I am only guessing and that is what I have been told. I know before leaving North Dakota we filled up and ran on empty to get back into the states.
> 
> So do you have one of those 100 gallon tanks in the back of your truck. How does the deflating US $ help you guys out ? does it help your cost of living other wise.


 7 miles from the border, 90% shopping in the U.S.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Paid $3.08 in SW Texas for the last 7 days. Got back home to Central TX and it was only $2.80!


----------



## LilBill

$2.69 here .went fishing 40 miles away last night and it was $2.47. go figure.


----------



## On a call

Strange here....today I saw diesel for around 3.00 a gallon...then on the way home filled up at a station for 2.75...every little bit adds to my hunting budget.


----------



## ReidRH

The well in the Gulf is Only One Well, But I am Suprised that the oil companies havent jumped at the chance to raise Prices. Gas around here is about 2.50 a gal Diesel is 2.80 a Gallon. When I bought My F-350 Diesel it was 40 cents a gallon Cheaper~!!! Go Figure!! the Biggest Problem with Oil Prices has been Speculators Buying up a bunch of oil and Holding on to it and then selling it after the price goes up, Just Like any other commodity.


----------

